

Go-webkit2: WebKit bindings for Go (w/headless support & JavaScript evaluation) - sqs
https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/go-webkit2/readme

======
sqs
I built go-webkit2 to make it easy to run a headless WebKit on a Web server to
serve static HTML pages (generated from an AngularJS app) to search engines
and other clients without JavaScript support. Right now it supports the most
common operations and works well for headless browsing and GTK+ widget
embedding. I will be implementing the rest of the WebKitGTK+ v2 API in the
coming weeks.

go-webkit2 also hooks into
[https://github.com/crazy2be/gojs](https://github.com/crazy2be/gojs) to enable
execution of JavaScript in the context of the browser window. The README at
[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/go-
webkit2/re...](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/go-
webkit2/readme) has an example of this.

I have a full project demonstrating the usage of go-webkit2 to run a headless
browser and expose operations in a more friendly, Go-idiomatic API:
[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/webloop/readm...](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/webloop/readme).
It's called WebLoop and is like PhantomJS for Go. It's not ready for release,
but if you are playing around with go-webkit2, it might be helpful.

Thanks to [https://github.com/crazy2be](https://github.com/crazy2be) for CRing
my gojs patches and the Conformal folks for making
[https://github.com/conformal/gotk3](https://github.com/conformal/gotk3).

